# I was feeding her.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I was feeding her. She was a newcomer. She chased some seed into the street.

It was quick.

I'll go back a little later and clean the body out off the road......

I'm sorry.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame, Alvin! I'm so sorry!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How sad for you  I'm sorry that happened, and that people don't bother to slow down their cars for birds that might not get out of the way in time. Keep up the good feeding work


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How terrible, Alvin!

It happened to my mother, too, and to a friend who was feeding a pigeon in a car park...someone was in a hurry to use that parking space.

Since then I take care to feed them well away from the street and if I see that food that others has left has been tossed too close to where a car might pass I pick it up and put it in a safe place.

I also clap my hands to scare the pigeons out of the road and have been known to step in front of cars that look as if they don't intend to stop for a pigeon.

I wish they realised that cars are worse than predators!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alvin,

I'm so sorry to read this. 

I hope the bird did not suffer.

I will provide this link as well as the other one, on the "feeding and safety for feral pigeons" thread. That way other people will be able to try to avoid this from happening when feeding our ferals. Most of the time you can control where you feed them, but obviously this was unforseen.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well that was slightly less pleasent then a root canal......She's out of the road now. I hope she didn't have babies. The Guinness Gang have been making whoopee almost constantly for the last couple of weeks.

It was quick. So quick that I didn't get the number plate. I just heard whoever it was flooring it. 
Anyway, what's done is done. I can't save them all.

Moving the feeding site is a small problem. The area here dates back to the Vikings. The streets are very close together, and just go on an on for a couple of square miles.
In those times, town planning was "How close can we build these houses so the fortifications don't have to be so big". As a result the roads are narrow, there are no open spaces.

This feeding site is as good as any other.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't tell me about those narrow streets! The English brought that concept over here in Massachusetts, so I have the same problem as you do. There was however, one man that came out of Wales who had a splendid idea about making the roads wide and straight instead of like London (as a matter of fact, he stated that he did not want to copy London for that reason) - his name was William Penn. He designed, I believe, Philadelphia to have roads that were wide and straight.

If only he had thought of coming to Massachusetts and doing it before the others did. You would be able to drive the roads more safely than now. The roads are terrible here - narrow and winding with those stupid roundabouts (or rotaries as they're sometimes called). You get sucked into those things and sometimes you can't get back out because the people on the outside are too busy getting to where they want to go and won't let you out.

I hate the things.

Anyways, I also try to put food for the pigeons in a safe spot in a parking lot. I usually put it around a parking lot light. That way if someone wants to get close to the pigeons to try and hit them, they'll likely wreck their car in the process too. So far it's worked. They don't aim for the pigeons that much.

People can be mean.

Sorry about you losing your pigeon friend. It always hurts when you see one of them die or has died.


----------

